# Massachusetts Haunters Make and Take Group



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

The Massachusetts Haunters Make and Take Group Is just about to start having their monthly get togethers, and I just wanted to let everyone know about it so people don't miss out. A little bit about the group:

"The Massachusetts Make and Take group gets together every month at a restaurant or a home of a haunters and talks about Halloween, setting up haunted houses and yards, building props, and general discussion about pneumatics, electronics, animatronics, etc. The association is free and open to anyone that is in the location or is willing to drive to the get together. You Can Visit us at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Massachusetts-Make-and-Take/ "










Lotus


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

cool im there


----------



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the first Make and Take

http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii16/mamakeandtake/January Make and Take 2008/


----------

